# Favourite Stephen King book anyone?



## showtimecircus (Jul 29, 2010)

Stephen King is my favourite writer and i was wondering what you all thought of him and what you thought his best book was. For me it has always been 'The shining', a brilliant novel that scared the hell out of me.

Hope your all well


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

The Shining might be my pick, too. It's terrifying, it's tightly written, it's psychologically acute, and the ending is satisfying (sometimes a weak spot for King). I also thoroughly enjoy Salem's Lot and It.

I haven't read Duma Key and Under the Dome yet, and a lot of people seem to think very highly of those.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Mine is The Stand.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I really enjoyed DESPERATION.  The first half of it was excellent, and the second half was good but not as gripping as the eerie beginning.  Still, I have to say that's one of my favorites of his that I've read in a long time.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thalia the Muse said:


> The Shining might be my pick, too. It's terrifying, it's tightly written, it's psychologically acute, and the ending is satisfying (sometimes a weak spot for King). I also thoroughly enjoy Salem's Lot and It.
> 
> I haven't read Duma Key and Under the Dome yet, and a lot of people seem to think very highly of those.


Glad to hear you really liked this one...I just started it the other day. We just got back from vacation where we visited the Stanley Hotel...King's "inspiration" for this novel. I think this is the first SK novel I've ever read!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My favorite by far is _'Salem's Lot._ I thinks it's brilliantly written.


----------



## eɪ.li.ən (Aug 3, 2010)

The Tommyknockers.

_"Late last night and the night before, Tommyknockers, Tommyknockers, knocking at the door. I want to go out, don't know if I can, 'cause I'm so afraid of the Tommyknocker man."_


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

DLs Niece said:


> Mine is The Stand.


Plus one for _The Stand_.

I also really like _The Long Walk_, which he originally penned as Richard Bachman.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I adored his early stuff, and it's a tie between "Salem's Lot" and "Pet Semetery" for scaring the crap out of me.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I enjoyed _Christine_. But, I've only read that and _From a Buick 8_, but, I would like to read _The Stand_ one of these days.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

On Writing.

I sorta feel like I'm cheating here.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I know everybody loves his early stuff, and I do too, but I think my favorite is Bag of Bones.  Loved the story and the characters.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't read many of his books, but I really liked his collection Skeleton Crew.

Debra


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

_The Running Man_, written as Richard Bachman

Betsy


----------



## Double Booked (Jul 14, 2010)

Haven't read Stephen King for a long time, but I liked Cujo and The Dead Zone best. The thing I liked about Cujo is that there isn't even anything supernatural - just a scary set of coincidences. He did that again in Gerald's Game.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Hearts in Atlantis. Amazing characters, haunting series of stories.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

MISERY. I saw the movie first and still loved the book. (In ON WRITING as I recall he wrote part of it in an English hotel using Rudyard Kipling's desk. Cool beans.)


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Another fan of The Stand.  And The Shining.

Does anyone remember the Friends episode where Joey is reading The Shining and puts it in the freezer when he gets to the really scary parts...lol


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

The Eyes of the Dragon 

Sandy


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Duma Key.  My all time favorite.  I like the Dark Tower Series, but it does drag in spots and that's seven books, not one.  
Kathy


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

I've only read a few of his novels. But I have to say, "Misery" is awesome. Kind of funny, but in a way it hits harder when a writer like me reads it lolz....


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

No one mentioned Needful Things yet, I liked that one quite a bit.

The Stand is still my favorite, closely followed by It.  I still haven't read his Dark Tower books yet, need to pick them up (added to my Kindle want list)


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

Another vote for The Stand.  I read it over every couple of years.  Misery was also good, still makes me almost pee my pants when she picks up that sledge hammer.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

My favorite Steven King book is *IT*. It confirmed my lifelong belief that *clowns are evil incarnate *

Someone mention _Tommyknockers_. This is the last Steven King novel I read. Hated it and gave up on him after that. Although I downloaded _Under the Dome_ onto my kindle. Just haven't read it yet.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I think my favorite is THE SHINING, followed closely by IT and his novella collection DIFFERENT SEASONS.

Joel


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Do I have to pick one?

How about this...

My FIRST favorite was the first one I ever read by him when I was in junior high, IT.  "Beep beep, Richie!"  Those characters felt like old friends to me, and that was the first book that I ever felt a personal connection to.

I have to say that my ALL TIME favorite has to be Insomnia though.  I know it's one of his least popular books, but I just fell in love with the characers, and the whole idea of the story.  I've read that one over and over and over, and it never gets old.

I love most of his books though, and the only one I couldn't finish was Danse Macabre.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

On Writing is truly an excellent writing manual, plus an entertaining read. I don't think anyone had pulled off that combo since Elements of Style!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

The Stand is my favorite, but I really like Duma Key, Under the Dome and Needful Things too.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I've read most of his, and it's a toss between "The Stand" and "The Girl who loved Tom Gordon".


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Cyndi said:


> I've read most of his, and it's a toss between "The Stand" and "The Girl who loved Tom Gordon".


the Stand and Salems Lot are my two favs..I really liked his first non-horror collection Different Seasons as well


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> the Stand and Salems Lot are my two favs..I really liked his first non-horror collection Different Seasons as well


SALEM'S LOT was really good. I'll have to check out DIFFERENT SEASONS.

BTW, I LOVE the name. Nice to see another WIRE fan here!


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Misery is grade!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

> Quote from: Fuzzy Dunlop on Today at 10:19:24 AM
> the Stand and Salems Lot are my two favs..I really liked his first non-horror collection Different Seasons as well





michael_crane said:


> SALEM'S LOT was really good. I'll have to check out DIFFERENT SEASONS.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE the name. Nice to see another WIRE fan here!


I love the name too! I loved the WIRE, and as soon as I saw Fuzzy Dunlop, I cracked up! (My husband looked at me funny, but hey...  )


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

NitroStitch said:


> I love the name too! I loved the WIRE, and as soon as I saw Fuzzy Dunlop, I cracked up! (My husband looked at me funny, but hey...  )


hah! so now the secret of my weird name is out


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

michael_crane said:


> SALEM'S LOT was really good. I'll have to check out DIFFERENT SEASONS.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE the name. Nice to see another WIRE fan here!


if you liked the movies..Shawshank Redemption, Stand By Me , or Apt Pupil you might like Different Seasons. The book includes the 3 novellas those movies were based on


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Paegan said:


> My favorite Steven King book is *IT*. It confirmed my lifelong belief that *clowns are evil incarnate *


Too true about IT and clowns. After reading this book, I made sure to give wide berth to street water drains and for a period of time avoided looking into them, for fear there might be a clown lurking about.

I have read a good number of King's books and my favorite has changed over time, but I do have to say that the movie made of 'Salem's Lot had one of the scariest scenes -- the one where the kid's friend floats to his bedroom window and tries to get him to open it. That scratching on the window stayed with me for quite a while!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Ooh, this is tough. I'm going to go with IT and The Eyes of The Dragon. They're the ones that have still stayed with me after twenty years.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Some of his books I really like eg The Stand, The Shinning, Gerald's Game others I just could not get into at all.

Ann


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> Too true about IT and clowns. After reading this book, I made sure to give wide berth to street water drains and for a period of time avoided looking into them, for fear there might be a clown lurking about.


Glad I'm not the only one who did that. They still make me a little nervous...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I may be alone but my fav is "The green Mile"


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> if you liked the movies..Shawshank Redemption, Stand By Me , or Apt Pupil you might like Different Seasons. The book includes the 3 novellas those movies were based on


I didn't know it included all of those. Thanks for the info! Will definitely have to check it out now.


----------



## treetotree (Aug 5, 2010)

Paegan said:


> Someone mention _Tommyknockers_. This is the last Steven King novel I read. Hated it and gave up on him after that. Although I downloaded _Under the Dome_ onto my kindle. Just haven't read it yet.


Oh no. My favorite. "Tommy knockers". You are not the first to tell me my favorite is junk, but it is my favorite. My next favorite is "Hearts in Atlantis". Of course if Stephen King was writing the weather reports for the Mojave Desert, I would read it. He is the greatest.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

The Stand.  Hands down.  So many characters and subplots intertwining among themselves and eventually pulled together to complete a very long story.  Like a good jazz player riffing off from the group but tying it all together in the end.


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

Now, I'm interested in Salems Lot.
lolz....


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

_Different Seasons_ is one of my favorite. I'm also one of the few people who really liked _Insomnia_.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought Shining was decent too..very pyschological horror.
When i read the book I remember saying to myslef ..here is a book that could never be made into a movie..they attempted it twice so far and still feel the same way


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

The Stand.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

For me, it is a tie between The Stand and It. I also ate up Desperation, and the Gunslinger series. I can't wait to read his latest.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Just picked up "Different Seasons."  Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

michael_crane said:


> Just picked up "Different Seasons." Looking forward to reading it!


cool ..hope you enjoy it


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing even comes close to 'The Shining" in my opinion.  I still love it!


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

For me it's PET SEMETERY.  Although, taken as a whole, THE DARK TOWER series is right up there (even though the final battle drove me crazy).


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

I loved The Body--the novella that was made into the movie Stand by Me--but for horror, it's The Shining. Incredibly atmospheric, with that aura of malevolence gradually escalating in intensity. Back when the Kubrick film was being promoted (with a great trailer that simply showed elevator doors opening in slow-mo and blood pouring out), I was filled with heady anticipation--but the film was such a crushing disappointment. So many things wrong with it, but the one thing that sticks in my mind was that Kubrick made the bewildering decision to replace the giant topiary--a device just crying out to be brought to life cinematically--with that humdrum hedge maze. I never really respected Kubrick after that.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Honorable mention after Pet Semetery...The Stand, The Shining, Carrie, The Cell, Under the Dome. The collections have often been brilliant too, Skeleton Key, Different Seasons (three out of four made into movies, two of them brilliant as well!)


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

I'm reading Needful Things right now, and it's the first Stephen King full-length novel that got me interested in reading the whole thing. Normally, I like his novellas and short stories.

I also like The Langoliers, in Four Past Midnight.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

JasonWChan said:


> I'm reading Needful Things right now, and it's the first Stephen King full-length novel that got me interested in reading the whole thing. Normally, I like his novellas and short stories.


I read that in junior high and remember really enjoying it. Think that's one I'm going to have to re-visit.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Definitely *IT*!!!


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

I have to go with a lot of other people choosing between *IT* and *The Stand* as two of my favorites. I remember reading *It* I was probably 13 or so and probably right after I read Christine and It was far and away the more frightening novel. I loved every page.

More recent work of Kings, that doesnt get enough credit, *Bag of Bones* terrific ghost story. I love the way King tells a story. You could feel the love that Noonan had for his late wife. She haunted him in more ways than one.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

The Stand and It are my favorites.  I need to reread It, to scour the memory of the TV miniseries from my mind and remind me how good the story really was.  I'm looking forward to reading Duma Key next, since so many of you like it, and Under the Dome.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Misery and Dolores Claiborne.  Funnily enough I never read The Green Mile or Shawshank Redemption, two of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Duma Key did not hook me, but Under the Dome was more vintage King.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

JasonWChan said:


> I'm reading Needful Things right now, and it's the first Stephen King full-length novel that got me interested in reading the whole thing. Normally, I like his novellas and short stories.
> 
> I also like The Langoliers, in Four Past Midnight.


I liked The Langoliers, too..but the movie was terrible.

Honestly, I can't think of very many of his books that I didn't thoroughly enjoy reading.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

I have certainly not read all his works, but I really liked FIRESTARTER and PET CEMETARY. 

I've always meant to read CARRIE and THE SHINING too. I like the movie of Carrie. I think it really captures the cruelty that girls are capable of very well.


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

'Salems Lot, It and the Stand all are high on my list.  Also the Gunslinger, Under the Dome and I thought Misery was brilliant.  And wait, I read Dolores Claiborne in one sitting, Fire-Starter was lots of fun and who can forget Needful Things?  Lisey's Story surprised me and Cell had zombies...

Oh, wait, I guess I can't pick just one.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I recently rented the audiobook for _Under The Dome_ and loved it. I plan to download it to my Kindle once it goes down. I think my favorite is still _Firestarter_.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Delores Claiborne was fantastic!  And they did an awesome job with the movie, too.  That's a movie I can watch over and over and not get sick of it.  One of my all time favorite one-liners: "Sometimes being a b.tch is all a woman has to hold on to."


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

_Pet Sematary_! No doubt. Big influence on me in the way it takes the idea of resurrection and plays it out in real life.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Another vote for Pet Semetary.  Whenever I talk to a Stephen King critic I politely say "You probably think Pet Semetary is about a pet cemetary, right?"

I pick up something new every time I read it...

edit: after re-reading the thread I'm not so sure.  I saw five or six other favourite Stepen King books.  Running Man and The Long Walk have to be near the top for me.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Personally, I always divide Kings works into pre-It and post-It. It seemed his stuff just kept getting better and better, and reaching it's zenith at It, then the tailspin begain. For a long time after It, a lot of his stuff seemed kind of "contrived" to me...although I understand he has been getting his mojo back. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

I bought Duma Key, hardcover for $5 at a bookstore today. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Carrie is the first King book I ever read and is still my favorite. I read it when I was about 14 and related to the akckward, overweight (that's right, not a Sissy Spacek type at all), outcast. I also really liked Misery. I think The Shinning may have been my favorite except for the idiotic ending. Unlike another poster, I thought Kubrick improved on the book with his film version and very different ending. There was a TV mini series with Steven Weber that stayed faithful to the book and it was just terrible. JMO !


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> The Eyes of the Dragon
> 
> Sandy


My favorite as well.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

I also liked his short story collections: Night Shift, Skeleton Crew and Nightmares and Dreamscapes.
And his novella collections: Four Past Midnight, Different Seasons, Stephen King Goes to the Movies.

Some of my favourite stories:
(Warning: Spoiler Alert)

1. From Night Shift or Skeleton Crew (I don't recall which one) *- Quitters Inc. *
Freaked me out. This is a readable story about a guy that goes to extreme lengths to quit smoking. Love the ending.

2. From Nightmares and Dreamscapes - *Popsy*
This is a short little story (5 pages or so) about a guy with a gambling debt that kidnaps a little boy to pay it off. As he drives off with the boy, he realizes that this is no ordinary boy. Oh no. He realizes that he's kidnapped a _vampire_ boy, and the boy's vampire grandpa hops onto the speeding van and kills the kidnapper.

This story holds a special significance for me, because after reading it, I realized the genius of Stephen King. Here was a man who had really put in his time in learning his craft well, and it totally shows in his writing. 
When I realized, along with the protagonist of the short story, that the boy was a vampire kid, I was like "Holy sh**." Terrified me. It was the moment I realized that Stephen King could really write. He could weave magic with his pen.

3. From Nightmares and Dreamscapes - *Dolan's Cadillac*
This is an interesting story about a guy hellbent on revenge. The technical parts were boring to read through, although I do respect King for having done his research.

4. From Four Past Midnight - *The Langoliers*
I just finished this a couple days ago. I think this novella really showed off his imagination. Basically, a group of passengers on a red-eye flight wake up to find that most of the other passengers and the crew are gone. It turns out they passed through a time rip/portal and the past is being eaten by the langoliers. I found the ending to be really clever, logical and imaginative. The way to get back is to go through the rip, whereby they end up in the future. Genius, I found it.

5. From Different Seasons - *Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption*
This is the first novella of his I read. This is a nice little novella about an innocent man in prison. Unlike most of his stiff, this story does not rely on anything supernatural. It is more like a drama, more in the category of literary fiction (and therefore its film adaptation was considered Oscar-worthy). Like most of his work, I found the novella to be very readable.

6. From Stephen King Goes to the Movies - *1408*
I saw this movie in theatres years ago with my girlfriend. I like how it relies on hard-to-do psychological horror and uneasiness rather than cheap blood, guts and gore. The novella is excellent too, although the material in it is significantly less than material required for a 2-hour movie. The screenwriter and director must have added more to it.

I didn't realize until now. It turns out I'm quite a Stephen King fan..haha. I just find his stuff to be really readable and easy to digest in that conversational tone of his. I guess that's why genre/popular fiction will always outsell literary fiction. Literary fiction is considered to be more serious, because it takes more of an effort to read. That's why they make you read it in English class. Anyway, I digress.

It's funny because I never read King when I was young. I got free copies of his books from a bookshelf when I used to work. I tried reading the novels, but I couldn't get through them (The Tommyknockers, The Shining, Salem's Lot, The Dark Half), but I found two of his short story collections (Night Shift and Skeleton Crew) and I was hooked.

Then I branched out to his novella collections, and I finally turned around full circle to enjoying his novels.

I also tried reading his Bachman novels (like The Long Walk), but they didn't capture my interest.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I really love anything written by Stephen King, but I think my all time favorite is Pet Semetary.  That's the only book I remember reading where I felt actually scared.  Parts of it I thought I could actually smell what he was talking about!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

JasonWChan said:


> 6. From Stephen King Goes to the Movies - *1408*
> I saw this movie in theatres years ago with my girlfriend. *I like how it relies on hard-to-do psychological horror and uneasiness rather than cheap blood, guts and gore*. The novella is excellent too, although the material in it is significantly less than material required for a 2-hour movie. The screenwriter and director must have added more to it.


That's EXACTLY how I felt about that movie! It's nice to see something that was based on actual terror.

And I really liked the story, too. Two very different beasts, but both eerie and terrifying.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I really, really liked the ending to 1408 (movie). They didn't cop out. When the recorder started playing, my mouth dropped open, and then I started laughing, I was so happy.

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> I really, really liked the ending to 1408 (movie). They didn't cop out. When the recorder started playing, my mouth dropped open, and then I started laughing, I was so happy.
> 
> David Dalglish


That was so creepy. They have a director's cut ending where


Spoiler



he actually dies at the end.


 Not sure how I feel about that version, and sadly it's the only one that's included on the Blu-Ray edition. I really enjoyed the first ending better.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I like his early classics more than the latest works

I also lean more towards his short stories more than longer works (Like Under the Dome)
My favorite of his short works is... All that you love will be carried away.
But thats me....


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

uhhhh    in case anyone hasn't mentioned it as yet he has a new collection due out this November
FULL DARK, NO STARS
Its 4 unpublished novellas

If you love his shorter works this should be a good read
I already have a 25 dollar Barnes & Noble gift card set aside for the occassion


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

My favorite all-time has to be Wizard and Glass. The scene in particular that has stayed with me for the last 15 years is when Roland's love is being drawn to the funeral pyre. Oh man, I balled my eyes out at that one. (Yes, I'm cheesy and romantic) A great, sad book that tells the necessary back story of an established character.

Other than that, just about everything, with IT and Bag of Bones floating near the top. The only book of his I _didn't_ like was Desperation. For some reason I simply couldn't get into it.


----------



## Lafittewriter (Aug 6, 2010)

I've always been a fan of "The Stand".  Epic book with a poor adaptation to movie. Also liked "It" as a novel. Love his short stories.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

While I'm here shouting out for him, he just wrapped up a vampire story for Vertigo comics called American Vampire

It's co-written by Scott Snyder and features a new breed of vampire that can walk around in daylight!
takes place in the past (early 1900s)

It's a 5 issue story arc and the graphic novel hardcover should be coming out October or November

heres what to look for

http://shelf-life.ew.com/2010/03/17/american-vampire-stephen-king/


----------



## MetalDragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Favorite here ==> Tommyknockers.

When i got my first kindle in march i first bought all 7 kindle versions of the dark tower.

Just started reading them recently and now on page 1 of Wizard and glass,, its a fun ride so far.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

_*The Dark Tower Series * _ (the first books on my Kindle, after my own).

I also loved _*The Talisman * _ and _*Different Seasons*_, but as King is my mentor (although 3 months my junior), just about anything he's written I like, and I have read them all (except _*UR*_).

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't read the Dark Tower series yet. I need to get on it.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

michael_crane said:


> That's EXACTLY how I felt about that movie! It's nice to see something that was based on actual terror.
> 
> And I really liked the story, too. Two very different beasts, but both eerie and terrifying.


Exactly. It takes effort to do, and we respect and admire King for it.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> I can't believe I haven't read the Dark Tower series yet. I need to get on it.


It's weird that even though I consider myself a fan of King, I couldn't into what he considers his magnus opus: the Dark Tower Series.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Me neither, although I enjoyed The Talisman.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Favorite novel:  It  (with Duma Key a close second)
Favorite short story:  The Jaunt  (more SciFi than horror, but the concept scared the hell out of me)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

*The Stand* - at last count read 14 times, it used to be an annual tradition for me. Although I haven't read it in entirety the last couple of years I'll often pick it up and read favourite sections.

*The Shining* - actually gave me nightmares. I had to stop reading it at night. It's one of only 2 books that have _really_ scared me. 
*The Long Walk* - Just incredible
*The Dark Tower* - I just love this series. I didn't guess the ending at all, although I tell myself I should have, the clues were all there. 
*It* - the other book that scared the **** out of me. Oh, how I hate clowns !!!

HM : *Under the Dome* - not entirely happy with the ending.


----------



## Betsyam (Nov 12, 2008)

I have 3 that Ican't decide between-
1. The Stand
2. It-really scary
3. Green Mile


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I loved _*The Stand * _ also, especially the revised and expanded version. Other favorites of mine are:

_*Needful Things*_
_*Bag of Bones*_
_*Black House*_

In fact, from _*Bag of Bones * _ is one of the most moving paragraph in American literature, and I read it at a particularly dark period of my life, and it lifted me up and out:

"This is the way we move on; one day at a time; one meal at a time . . . ."

I also own the complete collection of Stephen King films (over 40) - some excellent, other P.U.) on DVD

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

JasonWChan said:


> It's weird that even though I consider myself a fan of King, I couldn't into what he considers his magnus opus: the Dark Tower Series.


Jason, I agree with you about the Dark Tower series. I own all of King's books in hardback and have re-purchased several of them for my Kindle, but the Dark Tower series were to me, totally different writing. Didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have read _*The Dark Tower * _ series seven times, but the difference is clear. My editor hates King - won't read him. But I gave her _*The Gunslinger * _ and she is currently in _*The Wolves of the Calla * _ and can't put the series down. A testiment to King's wide ranging talents.

Ed Patterson


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I have read _*The Dark Tower * _ series seven times, but the difference is clear. My editor hates King - won't read him. But I gave her _*The Gunslinger * _ and she is currently in _*The Wolves of the Calla * _ and can't put the series down. A testiment to King's wide ranging talents.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I agree wholeheartedly, Ed. I LOVE that series. And, unlike a lot of folks I respect, I thought the ending was brilliant. It fit in so well with the theme of the series, with the obsession that drove the main character toward his goal.

Then again, I loved the finales of The Sopranos and Lost, too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

robertduperre said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, Ed. I LOVE that series. And, unlike a lot of folks I respect, I thought the ending was brilliant. It fit in so well with the theme of the series, with the obsession that drove the main character toward his goal.
> 
> Then again, I loved the finales of The Sopranos and Lost, too.


And for those who disliked the ending, King warns the reader to stop reading at the first ending before going on to the second.  If someone doesn't like the ending, whose fault is it anyway? 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> And for those who disliked the ending, King warns the reader to stop reading at the first ending before going on to the second.  If someone doesn't like the ending, whose fault is it anyway?
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

_The Stand_, with his short story _The Mist_ as a close followup. If there was ever a short story that I wanted to see continue into a ginormous 1,000 page monster, it was _The Mist_.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Jason, I agree with you about the Dark Tower series. I own all of King's books in hardback and have re-purchased several of them for my Kindle, but the Dark Tower series were to me, totally different writing. Didn't appeal to me.


Same here, Patricia. It didn't appeal to me because I could never really get into high fantasy. I need characters that are grounded in everyday life so that I could relate to them.

It's funny because if they are too grounded in everyday life, it becomes mundane and I wouldn't want to read it (like most literary fiction for me), but if it's too much fantasy (think most high fantasy), it becomes unrelatable for me.

I guess that's why I write urban fantasy. I need characters I can relate to, but with a hint of magic to even out the mundaneness.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I've always liked The Stand best, mostly because it is epic in scale.  But in a general way, I like his 70's and 80's books for the storytelling, though I wasn't a huge fan of his writing style. I like his 90's and 00's for his growing skill at writing. I know some people will disagree, but I think he's only improved with age.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I keep forgetting about "The Mist."  That was a really good story/novella.  He's great at creating eerie and menacing atmospheres.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

I forgot about Dead Zone...that wa sone of my favorites as well..also one of the better movie adapations


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> I forgot about Dead Zone...that wa sone of my favorites as well..also one of the better movie adapations


Christopher Walken

ECP


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm with those who choose 'Salem's Lot, first King I read and always exciting.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The Stand* would be my favorite, although I did enjoy his book_ On Writing_.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

My fondness for The Long Walk is because it is one of the shortest and most linear of King's novels--it was sort of mirrored in the Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon, which I enjoyed much more than I thought I would from the description. Even when not at his best, he's still one of the best!

Scott


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Misery.

And here's a little aside.  He lives five houses down from me in Bangor, Maine.  Since it's tourist season here, the cars just keep coming down the street, stopping in front of his (very cool) Victorian house, and then come the photographs.  His fans are an interesting bunch.


----------



## LDS (Aug 4, 2010)

I feel the earlier, the better with Stephen King. That being I said, I LOVED his "Four After Midnight" collection...there were some truly unique stories in there, which is hard to find in horror (especially in film...come on Netflix, do something with your horror instant watch category already)


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Queued said:


> Misery.
> 
> And here's a little aside. He lives five houses down from me in Bangor, Maine. Since it's tourist season here, the cars just keep coming down the street, stopping in front of his (very cool) Victorian house, and then come the photographs. His fans are an interesting bunch.


HEY!!! I resemble that remark! LOL!

So he lives 5 houses down from you, have you ever met him? Or is he a recluse?


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

travelgirl said:


> HEY!!! I resemble that remark! LOL!
> 
> So he lives 5 houses down from you, have you ever met him? Or is he a recluse?


I hear he's quite friendly and does a lot of author promotion himself.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, met him several times.  He's very nice.  His wife...a little off.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

Queued said:


> Yes, met him several times. He's very nice. His wife...a little off.


How so?

Probably cuz Stephen is such a big successful writer and no one even knows Tabitha is also a novelist.

Gee, this must be how Nick Cannon (Mariah Carey's husband) must feel.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

The ending to The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon, I thought it was very sweet, and very softspoken. Probably my favorite of his.


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Wizard and Glass. Love.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

As a proud Ohioan, I've got to rep "The Regulators."


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've read every single one of his novels and short stories that are in print (I don't do audio books and don't have an ereader yet).

It's hard to pick one, but if I had to it would be IT.  The Mist was one of my favorite of his short stories, but the movie tainted it 
Needful Things and the Stand would be close seconds...also Drawing of the 3 is up there as well.

Only book I hated of his is Gerald's Game-I thought it was just boring.

I thought Duma Key was subpar as well.  As well as the ending of the Darktower Series (the last book was good, just not the ending, IMO).

For recent books Under the Dome is pretty damn good, though-so are the two recent short stories he published (forgot the name) although they weren't worth the $12 I paid for them (they were only just over 100 pages).


----------



## Magellan (Aug 13, 2010)

Indisputedly "The Stand"

I loved "Misery", though.


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

Pet Sematary was great.  Unfortunately, I'd also vote it the absolute worst film adaptation of any of his books.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

J.R. Chase said:


> Pet Sematary was great. Unfortunately, I'd also vote it the absolute worst film adaptation of any of his books.


I feel the same way about _'Salem's Lot,_ which I consider to be one of King's best, as well as one of the best books I've read. The movie, however, was one of the cheesiest movies (and NOT very scary) I've ever seen (excluding those campy, cheesy movies that intended to be that way). I was extremely disappointed when I saw the movie, as I had expected it to be very well done.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

J.R. Chase said:


> Pet Sematary was great. Unfortunately, I'd also vote it the absolute worst film adaptation of any of his books.


And Pet Sematary was almost not published, because both Stephen and Tabitha agreed that its juvenile killer was too much, even for him. So it went into a drawer. Then, he needed to get out of his publishing contract, and when pressed, he opened the drawer and tossed it at the publisher to satisfy his contract. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I would have to add my vote for 'The Stand', but 'The Talisman' comes a close second.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

for a made for tv movie it really wasnt that bad compared to other made for tv movies of that era. My self Id like to see it remade though


Cindy416 said:


> I feel the same way about _'Salem's Lot,_ which I consider to be one of King's best, as well as one of the best books I've read. The movie, however, was one of the cheesiest movies (and NOT very scary) I've ever seen (excluding those campy, cheesy movies that intended to be that way). I was extremely disappointed when I saw the movie, as I had expected it to be very well done.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

From his book Different Seasons (collection of 4 short stories), I liked Breathing Lessons. 

My fav so far, though I haven't read a lot of his work.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> From his book Different Seasons (collection of 4 short stories), I liked Breathing Lessons.
> 
> My fav so far, though I haven't read a lot of his work.


Funny, and that's the only one of the four I didn't like. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> for a made for tv movie it really wasnt that bad compared to other made for tv movies of that era. My self Id like to see it remade though


It did get remade, actually, in 2004 with Rob Lowe in the Ben Mears role. It was an ABC mini-series. I'm pretty sure it's available on DVD now.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> It did get remade, actually, in 2004 with Rob Lowe in the Ben Mears role. It was an ABC mini-series. I'm pretty sure it's available on DVD now.


On 4 DVD's and it was pretty good. Gary Sinese was excellent

Ed Patterson


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Did anyone see the...I think it was Nightmares and Dreamscapes that was on cable for awhile? They did a ton of short stories by Stephen King. Absolutely loved watching them.

David Dalglish


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

David, I remember "Nightmares and Dreamscapes." It had several good ones including the one with William Hurt where there was no dialogue as I recall and another with a painting that tracked the progression of a killer or something like that.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> On Writing is truly an excellent writing manual, plus an entertaining read. I don't think anyone had pulled off that combo since Elements of Style!


I agree ... On Writing is my favorite Stephen King book.

My second is Salem's Lot, followed closely by The Green Mile and then lastly Cell (even though I didn't really like the ending).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes. I recorded the entire series. It came from more than the "Nightmare and Dreamscapes" anthology and it was great. I loved the Autopsy Room (from Everthing's Eventual).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Personally, I always divide Kings works into pre-It and post-It. It seemed his stuff just kept getting better and better, and reaching it's zenith at It, then the tailspin begain. For a long time after It, a lot of his stuff seemed kind of "contrived" to me...although I understand he has been getting his mojo back. Just my opinion, of course.


I couldn't agree more. I've read all his stuff in order, except for reading The Dead Zone and 'Salem's Lot first. I haven't gotten to Just After Sunset or Under the Dome yet.

The pre-It stuff has many favorites: Salem's Lot, The Dead Zone, and The Stand (I'm one of the few who likes the shorter, original Stand better).

When I look at the post-It, while it's almost all good, great and gripping is hard to come by. I'd name Duma Key or Bag of Bones.

When he went to a new publisher, Pocket Books, with Bag of Bones, he pretty much entered a new stage, which is much more character-driven and literary. True scares are few and far between. Eerie is about as creepy as it gets. But like I said, it's still good.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

The Long Walk and The Running Man

As an aside, when I was studying for my SATs, I read an article of books that had a lot of SAT vocab, and The Stand was one of them.  So, that's how I studied.  Bought the unabridged version and wrote down every word i didn't know, and looked them up.  Did fantastically 

However, haaaaaated the book.  The unabridged version was like several hundred more pages of just walking and walking and walking.  I reread it 2 years ago though, and it wasn't nearly as painful as I remembered it.  Much better the second time around!


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

_It_ is still my favorite, maybe because I was 11 when I read it and could really relate to the kids at the time. I really liked the TV mini-series, too, which came out soon after.

I agree with those who favor King's earlier work a little...I think he's gotten very experimental and wants to be more literary--which is understandable, I'm sure he doesn't want to write the same stuff over and over--but I haven't even kept up with his last couple of books. I know I'll read them eventually, though.

Jeff


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

I'm reading the hardcover Duma Key right now. So far, it's very interesting. I got it at a bargain price: $5 for the hardcover.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Shining is on tv right now


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

My favorite:  Salem's Lot....


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

The Stand is not only my favorite King work, but one of my favorite books of all time, from any author.

Needful things was the first of his that I read, and I really enjoyed that one.  I also really like It, 'Salem's Lot, and Insomnia, and I also really disliked Tommyknockers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

REDRUM!  REDRUM!  REDRUM!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Paegan said:


> My favorite Steven King book is *IT*. It confirmed my lifelong belief that *clowns are evil incarnate *


I always like to point out that the evil in IT was the spider-thing under the town, and Pennywise was an image it used to lure children. I like to point that out because I used to make my living as a clown, and most children like them. Even a child who is scared at first can be won over by a good clown. If I performed again, though, I think I would not use the traditional heavy makeup, I would just be a foolish character.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I love King. I've read all of his novels and collections and many of his uncollected short stories. I've always enjoyed his _Dark Tower_ series, but of his stand-alone books, I'd have to go with _The Shining_. I've read it at least six times and listened to it on audio more than once. It never gets old. Close seconds are _Misery_ and _The Stand_.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

#1 - The Stand
#2 - Cell


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Just listened to the audio book of Salem's Lot on our drive up to Vermont.  Very good story, but it was tough to keep all the characters straight without being able to refer back to previous pages.

When we got home we watched the 1979 version of the movie, and it was pretty bad.  I especially disliked the changes they made to Barlow, because I was looking forward to seeing him on screen the way King had written him.  Also, the relationship between Ben and Susan was so flat it was practically non-existant.  And the signs welcoming people to town actually read 'Salem's Lot'.  Did they read the book?

We started the 2004 version of the movie, but haven't finished it yet.  It looks promising, but Donald Sutherland as Straker?  Come on.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Did anyone see the...I think it was Nightmares and Dreamscapes that was on cable for awhile? They did a ton of short stories by Stephen King. Absolutely loved watching them.
> 
> David Dalglish


I have the set on DVD. They're great. There's one I don't like as well as the others (can't remember which one now), but for the most part I love them. I need to rewatch them again. It's been a while.


----------



## Chris Redding Author (Aug 14, 2010)

It was the only one that had me cowering under the covers when I put it down for the night.
cmr


----------



## grabbaggar (Jul 31, 2010)

The Shining gets my vote


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

The Stand


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Chris Redding Author said:


> It was the only one that had me cowering under the covers when I put it down for the night.
> cmr


What? Which book? Who's on first? I'm kidding. I know what you're talking about.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

CS said:


> Hearts in Atlantis. Amazing characters, haunting series of stories.


Another vote for Hearts in Atlantis. I also loved The Green Mile and Dreamcatchers (although the movie wasn't very good). Looks like I've got a few to add to my wish list.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I've only read one Stephen King so far, and it was Lisey's Story.  It really kept my interest and I loved his descriptive writing.  I have The Stand on my kindle and am thinking about getting Salem's Lot also.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

kindleworm said:


> I've only read one Stephen King so far, and it was Lisey's Story. It really kept my interest and I loved his descriptive writing. I have The Stand on my kindle and am thinking about getting Salem's Lot also.


Can't go wrong with _The Stand_ or _'Salem's Lot_. Classics.

By the way, I love your username.


----------



## andybothel (Sep 27, 2010)

I am a relatively new Stephen King reader, started off with the ones my wife owned which was 'Needful Things' and the expanded 'The Stand'

'The Stand' has been by far the best book I've ever read. The downside to this, is that for a while I thought since I had read his best work (some say) pretty early on, his others wouldn't seem as great.

A friend recently got me to start the 'Dark Tower' series and I can very happily say that I was wrong and I am as captivated with this story as 'The Stand'.

As others have stated in this thread, Stephen King does have an amazing ability to write in so many different ways and settings!

Now that I am a proud Kindle owner, it is appearing to be much easier to find reading time yet again.


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

The Stand (favorite novel)
IT
Needful Things
Dark Tower series - wish there were 5 more books to the series.  Also, probably one of my all time favorite endings.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone following the King in-jokes in the based-on-The Cherokee Kid-series "Haven?" I'm a couple of episodes behind, but they had a fun reference to "Misery" in an ep called "As You Were." There's apparently on in each episode.


----------

